# Beam blockers?



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Does anyone use them? 

I acquired a gutted amp that I'll be using as an extension cab and I'm considering making a beam blocker. I haven't personally heard any cabs with this and you tube vids don't help much. Something simple. Maybe cut a ball in half or even use a cd. lol


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There are some Weber beam blockers for 10” speakers for sale on Kijiji.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It'll be DIY. As mentioned, cut a ball in half, bottom of a tin can, foam, styrofoam xmas balls ..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Draw some nipples on those...

Sorry, I had to say it.....


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

I like them
Spread the highs a bit

On my last cab it's integrated into the grille fame


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> Draw some nipples on those...
> 
> Sorry, I had to say it.....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

butterknucket said:


> Draw some nipples on those...
> 
> Sorry, I had to say it.....


HAHAHAHA. If they work, do we ask what cup size to use?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Verne said:


> HAHAHAHA. If they work, do we ask what cup size to use?


That's a question for Eric Johnson.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Longer nipples seem to increase sustain


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The old Visual Sound / Truetone Workhorse and Pony amplifiers came with beam blockers. They didn't sell enough for it to be continued.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've used Webers, and still do.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> The old Visual Sound / Truetone Workhorse and Pony amplifiers came with beam blockers. They didn't sell enough for it to be continued.


Canadian Tire hubcaps. Ford Festiva rims


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hubcaps make a great speaker grill. Spoked preferably.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

My Tone King Falcon had a "diffuser" that worked on the same principle. Whatever it contributed to that amazing amp, it worked! It was in conjunction with a 10" Ragin' Cajun' speaker...the bigger Tone Kings, like my Sky King, don't use a beam blocker.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

vadsy said:


> Canadian Tire hubcaps. Ford Festiva rims


I was thinking nearly the same thing. Spinner disks. Those god awful things that should never have been the fad that they were.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Duct tape works too. Under the grill cloth if you care about asthetics. Outside is much easier. One across the diameter and a shorter piece at 180 degrees to that. SRV used to do it.

https://www.tdpri.com/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.premierguitar.com%2Fext%2Fresources%2Farchives%2F8c60553a-0254-443e-ab99-d4ac550a26fc.JPG&hash=88b3bc277065e97e51c2447dd969eb45


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

I’ve seen people just put a patch of duct tape on the inside of the grill cloth lined up with the centre of the cap


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

IME, beam blockers don't work as advertised. If I had a problem with a beamy sound, I'd be more inclined to try some Mitchell donuts.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> IME, beam blockers don't work as advertised. If I had a problem with a beamy sound, I'd be more inclined to try some Mitchell donuts.


That's a rabbit hole we'd likely be wise to avoid


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

davetcan said:


> That's a rabbit hole we'd likely be wise to avoid


..............damn Mods! LOL


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I still remember the TGP discussion. It made your head spin


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> try some Mitchell donuts.


Just read up about them. Interesting.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mmmm doughnuts.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Just read up about them. Interesting.


Yea, pretty easy to make, if one is so inclined to experiment. The acoustic science behind them is solid, as is the CV of the inventor.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I've used the Weber Beam Blockers and I still do.
I won't say they work exactly as well as advertised but they do work to a degree.
My cabs and combos still have some measure of beam but it is softer and less focussed.
It is definitely better than nothing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I completed the cab without them. Can still do something down the road though.

Used 3/4" plywood from a cabinet that I dismantled 26 yrs ago when we bought our home.
Mounted a 12" Yorkville 100w 4Ω from a BLOC100G and a 6 1/2" Fishman 60w 4Ω speakers into it.
Also got a switchplate with two jacks from a good friend to wire them up individually or in series for 8Ω.
Grill cloth is stuff I had in the garage. Black weed cloth with an overlay of storm window screen.
It weighs in at 24 lbs.


----------

